# What is the most important tool you use in the kitchen?



## robbie rensel (Feb 21, 2013)

I know this thread might be a given, but I thought I might get some really unique answers.  For me, I am going to give a generic chef answer because it is so true.  I have my chinese clever that I use for everything, from coring out tomatoes to breaking down a chicken, it is the only knife that I use.  My grandma got it for me when I graduated culinary school and it is probably the best present I have ever gotten.  It is a Shun Kaji clever and it is amazing.  I always keep it with me and take it to every job.  It is always sharp and never seems to dulls.  When it does need a tune up I use Japanese ceramic stones from shapton, 2000, 4000, and 8000.  That my story, would love to hear some feedback from other chefs.


----------



## smork (Aug 27, 2012)

id say its a toss up between my pocket knife and the paper towel dispenser.


----------



## wvman2374 (Nov 11, 2012)

Well I think for most cooks it would be a knife.

Its a pretty vague question though, what you're asking.  I could say its a computer..or a cell phone or tablet...or clipboards...whatever is used most for organization.

I could also say its my oven or rangetop, or whatever heavy equipment gets used most often.

Theres an argument that the hood/vent system is the most important tool in the kitchen.  Or the walk-in.  Or the dishwasher.  

Or the guy washing dishes!

So I'll just qualify it as the kitchen tool(s) I like to use most in the restaurant that I normally wouldn't have access to at home.  For me that would be the collection of strainers..china caps, chinoise, tamis, etc..  Just don't see those in most home kitchens, and it makes a huge difference in the food and the amount of effort involved in making something that needs it.  I guess most home kitchens have a sieve, but nothing like what we got to work with in the pro kitchen.


----------



## chrismit (Nov 18, 2012)

Besides my knife I would have a hard time without my tongs


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

Aside from my knife... my mini cuisinart. I've had it for close to 17 years now. It's loud but brilliant.


----------



## kostendorf (Mar 15, 2012)

my rational combi ovens.


----------



## junglist (Jul 13, 2010)

Kitchen towels.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

My Sab and Mandoline.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

rubber spats and tongs

joey


----------



## pirate-chef (Jan 25, 2012)

8 inch shun, skinny tongs( pincet) everything else is basically optional.


----------



## seabeecook (Aug 23, 2008)

Since I'm looking for seasonal work right now (summer camps, guest ranches, etc.), I look at this in terms of those tools that I can't live without. I've worked in kitchens where the quality of tools is dismal. Next to my knife roll, essentials include a set of utility tongs, dough/bench scraper, plastic bowl scraper, digital scale (for baking), mandoline, good whip/whisk and scoops/dishers. I can live with house equipment with these essentials.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

My spoons, my cake tester, and my brain.


----------



## brandon odell (Aug 19, 2012)

Microsoft Excel


----------



## burntsugar (Feb 24, 2013)

Agree computer programs can be a useful tool, but a good knife is where we all start I do have my recipes and techniques on thumb drives and food cost calculation formulas just in case I have too much to drink, lol.


----------



## linecook854 (Feb 13, 2013)

1.) Wusthof Chef knife: My go-to for most everything. Not the flashiest but its not too expensive to risk screwing it up and it performs great. Sharpen on a 1200K water stone and touch up on a ceramic honing rod and its good to go. Slices salmon tranches beautifully, brunoise mirepoix, slice through cases of button mushrooms and it keeps ticking.

2.) Cake tester: A life safer on grill even if it only gets used a few times a night. Check potatoes for doneness, baked items obviously and you'd be shocked as to what it comes in handy for.

3.) A good peeler: My $8 messermeister peeler makes my life so much easier in prep! Knock out carrots and potatoes with ease and even squashes and rutabagas. House peelers suck. Wish they made a Y shaped peeler though.

And above all: The ability to keep calm! When its there you're firing on all cylinders, when it's not the fan is covered in feces.


----------



## veronporter (May 9, 2011)

spoons.


----------



## aye dumb (Feb 11, 2013)

Has to be the pitcher of ice water i drink all day, paper towel, and broom.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

My 10 inch and 8 inch chefs knife


----------



## theperegrine (Jul 17, 2012)

My waterbottle. Push-button flip up lid, it makes the line tolerable.


----------



## arugula (Sep 13, 2012)

My 8 inch chef knife, my tongs, a spoon. I am also pretty partial to litre containers and 5 pound bags.


----------



## mike8913 (Mar 22, 2008)

Green tape / scissors


----------



## robbie rensel (Feb 21, 2013)

smork said:


> id say its a toss up between my pocket knife and the paper towel dispenser.


Ah...paper towels, very important. As I think about it, plastic wrap, I do not know how many times plastic wrap has saved me in the kitchen. You can virtually make anything out of it.


----------



## robbie rensel (Feb 21, 2013)

Someday said:


> My spoons, my cake tester, and my brain.


Brain....Always important!


----------



## robbie rensel (Feb 21, 2013)

mike8913 said:


> Green tape / scissors


I must ask...what for?


----------



## foodlover42 (Mar 14, 2013)

My chopsticks.  They're always on my arm, and they work as a whisk, tongs, pincers, all manner of different tasks.


----------



## rdm magic (Apr 16, 2012)

The kitchen I work in is incredibly short on house equipment, even though everyone uses it. I can say without a doubt that tongs, blue roll, greaseproof paper, spoons and side towels are hands down the most important things in kitchens. I know that, because we frequently don't have this stuff.


----------



## veronporter (May 9, 2011)

Robbie Rensel said:


> I must ask...what for?


Label/dating product.


----------



## mike8913 (Mar 22, 2008)

Robbie Rensel said:


> mike8913 said:
> 
> 
> > Green tape / scissors
> ...


Tape we use for EVERYTHING. Besides labels, we frame kitchen info sheets with it, leave notes on it, tape down linen to our pass; it's more philosophical in our kitchen than anything else.

Scissors are for labels too, but I find myself using my chens all the time. Cleaning shellfish, cuttings stems off herbs and greens. Opening the never ending stream of boxes that enter the receiving area. Yea I use my knife and spoons like crazy too, but I'd be lost without my scissors.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Is it just me or have Chens' quality deteriorated in the last few years? They seem flimsier and more prone to wear and tear than some of my old pairs. Dunno if its me or the product is being manufactured cheaper.


----------



## robbie rensel (Feb 21, 2013)

mike8913 said:


> Tape we use for EVERYTHING. Besides labels, we frame kitchen info sheets with it, leave notes on it, tape down linen to our pass; it's more philosophical in our kitchen than anything else.
> 
> Scissors are for labels too, but I find myself using my chens all the time. Cleaning shellfish, cuttings stems off herbs and greens. Opening the never ending stream of boxes that enter the receiving area. Yea I use my knife and spoons like crazy too, but I'd be lost without my scissors.


I like that, scissors are always a forgotten tool, but once you start using them you use them for everything!


----------



## mike8913 (Mar 22, 2008)

Someday said:


> Is it just me or have Chens' quality deteriorated in the last few years? They seem flimsier and more prone to wear and tear than some of my old pairs. Dunno if its me or the product is being manufactured cheaper.


Agreed... Trying to find a brand to replace them. Any tips?


----------



## gilest (Apr 1, 2011)

The most important tool is the million dollar tool, the "rubber spatula", waste is money.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

I recently discovered this whisk, and it's become one of the most useful tools in my kitchen.


----------



## hpross (Feb 5, 2013)

1. Konosuke HD Chef knife - stones to sharpen. 

2. Sharpie/Pencil

3. Bowl Scraper

4. Off Set / Plating Tongs

5. Spoon


----------



## robbie rensel (Feb 21, 2013)

gilest said:


> The most important tool is the million dollar tool, the "rubber spatula", waste is money.


Good point, this would always be my pet peeve for new cooks in the kitchen. They would not scrape out every last bit of a container. Good thought, would have never came to mind.


----------



## robbie rensel (Feb 21, 2013)

Pollopicu said:


> I recently discovered this whisk, and it's become one of the most useful tools in my kitchen.


What is your favorite thing to use it for?


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

I use it for roux mostly, but it also comes in handy for small amounts of pan sauces.


----------



## nibbles (Feb 12, 2013)

shun premier knives

microplane zester, I swear I use this almost daily

kitchen shears


----------



## vagabond (Jan 26, 2014)

Spoons, Fish Spat, chef knife, utility knife, towels, tape, sharpie.


Don't walk onto a line without any of these.


----------



## beastmasterflex (Aug 14, 2013)

Boot. For placement in peoples asses.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

I suppose that my Japanese knives would probably be at the top of the list, but my 12" Edlund tongs would be hard to live without.  Try them and you'll never go back to the generic Chinese/Indian crap again.


----------



## paul hallinan (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi,

Thanks very much for the responses.

The survey is for my final graduate project in Industrial design.

Much appreciated.

Paul


----------

